# Changement d'icônes dossier rapide?



## Fìx (20 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si il éxiste un moyen très rapide pour changer les icônes de dossier.

Je sais qu'on peut les changer via un bon vieux «&#63743;+i», «&#63743;+c» sur l'icône source, «&#63743;+v» sur l'icône à changer....

Mais j'voudrai pouvoir changer d'icône de la même manière qu'on attribue une couleur d'étiquette à son dossier...

Si ça éxiste bien sûr... :rose:

En fait mon rêve absolu (en dehors bien sûr de celui de pouvoir un jour dîner en tête à tête avec Maïtée! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) ... ce serait d'avoir ça :





On tomberai dans une fenêtre où il serait possible de choisir parmis une liste d'icônes préenregistrée...


Un peu à l'instar de windows quoi.... hum hum...  lol


Mon utilité serait simplement de pouvoir me mettre une icône bien flashie lorsque je laisse un dossier en attente sur le bureau... Comme avec les étiquettes, mais en plus voyant (enfin pour moi j'fais presque plus attention aux dossiers avec étiquettes.. donc bon...  :s )

Une idée?:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Avec Candybar .


----------



## Fìx (20 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Avec Candybar .



CandyBar affecte tous les dossiers? Ou j'me trompe? :hein:

Moi c'que j'veux, c'est laisser mes dossiers tels quels et changer celui ou ceux qui sont en attente.

J'créerai une icône bien différente des standards et j'l'attribuerai aux dossiers urgents ou en attentes quoi...

Par exemple, la même icône, mais en ROUGE PÉTANT quoi... 

Donc j'me demandais si il n'éxisterai pas un p'tit plug-in ou je ne sais quoi qui me ferait à peu près la même chose que dans ma capture d'écran du premier message? 


... à tout hasard!:rose:


----------



## eleonooore (20 Mars 2009)

La zone QuickDrop de CandyBar permet de modifier l'icône d'un fichier ou dossier particulier.






Pas aussi rapide que de mettre une étiquette via un clic droit... Mais pas d'autre idée en vue (à part Automator, mais je n'y connais que couic).


----------



## Fìx (20 Mars 2009)

eleonooore a dit:


> La zone QuickDrop de CandyBar permet de modifier l'icône d'un fichier ou dossier particulier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok! 

J'avais remarqué cette zone, sans m'intéresser à sa fonction. :rateau:

Problème, j'ai CandyBar mais sur l'IMAC de chez moi... et j'aurai besoin de changer ponctuellement l'icône de certains dossier sur celui de mon travail... 

Merci pour cette réponse!  Mais je reste à l'écoute de toute autre idée!^^


----------



## schwebb (20 Mars 2009)

Hello,

Peut-être en mettant Candy Bar sur une clé usb, non?


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Mars 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si il éxiste un moyen très rapide pour changer les icônes de dossier.
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Au lieu de créer un dossier par la barre des menus tu le créer avec un AppleScript compilé en bundle.
Dans ce dernier tu place les différents dossiers colorés.

Un clic sur l'application, il te demande la couleur, et te créer le dossier coloré de ton choix.

Tu n'a plus qu'a l'utiliser.

Comme tu est très difficile, tu veut aussi la possibilité de changer plusieurs fois la couleur du dossier.
Tu utilise alors Commande I pour le faire (en automatique).

@+


----------



## Fìx (20 Mars 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Au lieu de créer un dossier par la barre des menus tu le créer avec un AppleScript compilé en bundle.
> Dans ce dernier tu place les différents dossiers colorés.
> ...



Ca m'a l'air pas mal du tout ça!  Merci beaucoup! J'vais bûcher là dessus! 

C'est pas tout à fait tout à fait c'que j'voulais (tu m'as bien cerné!) car c'était surtout pour changer l'icône de dossiers éxistants (par exemple, les clients m'envoient un dossier, je change l'icône [jaune, orange, rouge] pour définir le niveau d'importance du dossier par exemple)... mais c'est déjà très bien...

Me reste plus qu'un véritable apprentissage à me faire sur AppleScript dans lequel j'ai jamais mis les pieds (j'crois avoir trouvé un bon tuto sur un site)...

Et de trouver une définition du mot "bundle" que j'entend pour la première fois!^^

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Mars 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ca m'a l'air pas mal du tout ça!  Merci beaucoup! J'vais bûcher là dessus!
> 
> C'est pas tout à fait tout à fait c'que j'voulais (tu m'as bien cerné!) car c'était surtout pour changer l'icône de dossiers éxistants (par exemple, les clients m'envoient un dossier, je change l'icône [jaune, orange, rouge] pour définir le niveau d'importance du dossier par exemple)... mais c'est déjà très bien...
> 
> ...


Un bundle c'est une application (qui se trouve être un dossier) mais qui possède une extension .app.

Si tu prend une application, clic droit et que tu voit Afficher le contenu du paquet, alors c'est un bundle.

Dans ton dossier Applications, la majorité sont des bundles.

Je vais voir pour faire un test, sans passer par Pomme I.

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Mars 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ca m'a l'air pas mal du tout ça!  Merci beaucoup! J'vais bûcher là dessus!
> 
> C'est pas tout à fait tout à fait c'que j'voulais (tu m'as bien cerné!) car c'était surtout pour changer l'icône de dossiers éxistants (par exemple, les clients m'envoient un dossier, je change l'icône [jaune, orange, rouge] pour définir le niveau d'importance du dossier par exemple)... mais c'est déjà très bien...


Bonsoir

J'ai écrit un AppleScript pour seulement voir si l'on pouvait résoudre une partie de ton problème.

Ce que fait mon code:

Il faut qu'un dossier soit sélectionné, sinon alerte et quitte.

Contrôle si c'est un fichier ou un bundle (reconnue comme un dossier, mais comme il possède une extension il est refusé).

Donne le choix sur 3 couleurs de dossier (on peut en ajouter d'autres).
Si bouton annulé, quitte.

Sélection d'une couleur.
Fait une duplication du dossier de la couleur sélectionnée sur le bureau qui ce trouve dans l'application (c'est un code de test donc on peut ajouter pour un autre endroit).

Déplace le contenu du dossier sélectionné dans le dossier colorisé.
Elimine le dossier sélectionné qui n'a plus d'utilité.
Renomme le dossier colorisé avec le nom du dossier éliminé.

Cela permet de coloriser x fois le même dossier de couleurs différentes

On peut ajouter dans la fenêtre de choix de couleurs un bouton pour choisir ou l'on veut que le dossier soit créé.

C'est une version de test, si cela peut te donner des idées pour en faire un code qui te convienne tu le dit.

Que l'on me demande pas le code dans 8 jours, les codes qui me sont inutiles sont les repas préférés de ma corbeille.

J'aime pas la décevoir, car c'est une amie (elle a eue plus que mon DD peut contenir)

a+


----------



## Fìx (22 Mars 2009)

Bah écoutes.... j'suis prenneur hein?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne serait-ce pour voir à quoi ça ressemble.. 

Merci beaucoup quoiqu'il arrive de t'être intéressé à mon (si grave) problème!^^


----------



## ceslinstinct (22 Mars 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bah écoutes.... j'suis prenneur hein?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour

J'ai fait des tests, et ça marche pas mal.

J'utilise des dossiers qui ont des icônes en 512x512.

J'ai modifié le choix du dossier, par sélection ou par demande de sélectionner dans une fenêtres.

Je t'envoie le code par MP.

Si tu veut le bundle avec les icônes tu le dit.

Cordialement 

@+


----------



## two (23 Mars 2009)

Hello!
moi aussi je suis preneur... 
ne fut ce que pour le code... cela pourrait me servir à une chose ou l'autre...


----------



## two (23 Mars 2009)

Merci a ceslinstinct pour le code, il marche au poil...
pour aller un peu plus loin dans la demande de fix78... il y a moyen d'utiliser automator pour avoir le script de ceslinstinct dans le menu contextuel/plus/automator :
- tu enregistre le script de ceslinstinct comme progiciel (exactement comme il me l'as indiqué en mp - il a du te conseiller la même chose)
- tu ouvres automator et tu crée un nouveau processus.
- tu prends l'action "lancer l'application" et tu la fais pointer sur le progiciel de ceslinstinct
- tu enregistre comme module


edit : après test cela pose juste un souci : lorsque l'on fait tourner le script a partir du menu contextuel tout fonctionne mais le script fait des bonds dans le dock et il faut cliquer sur son icone du dock pour voir apparaitre la fenêtre de choix de l'icone. Il devrait y avoir moyen de supprimer ce clic suppléméntaire


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Mars 2009)

two a dit:


> Merci a ceslinstinct pour le code, il marche au poil...
> pour aller un peu plus loin dans la demande de fix78... il y a moyen d'utiliser automator pour avoir le script de ceslinstinct dans le menu contextuel/plus/automator :
> - tu enregistre le script de ceslinstinct comme progiciel (exactement comme il me l'as indiqué en mp - il a du te conseiller la même chose)
> - tu ouvres automator et tu crée un nouveau processus.
> ...


Moi je l'ai prévu pour qu'il soit placé dans le Dock compilé en progiciel.

Une sélection d'un dossier et un clic dans le Dock sur l'application et l'on a le choix de la couleur.
Le problème si l'on fait la sélection et un clic sur l'application hors du Dock, c'est cette dernière qui est prise en compte et non reconnue comme dossier, affichage d'une fenêtre d'alerte.
Si on sélectionne un dossier et que l'on quitte la fenêtre d'alerte alors la on a le choix des couleurs.

ou

Un clic sur l'icône dans le Dock où hors du Dock et alors il demande quel dossier et ensuite la couleur.

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Mars 2009)

two a dit:


> Merci a ceslinstinct pour le code, il marche au poil...


Le code est une version créé pour savoir si c'était possible de créer des dossiers colorés rapidement.

A ton avis, il serais pas mieux de modifier le code pour qu'il créer le dossier coloré directement où se trouve le dossier original, puisqu'il déplace son contenu, l'élimine ensuite et donne le nom de l'original au nouveau dossier coloré?

En 2 courriers l'envoie du code, je sais j'aurais du supprimer les commentaires qui prennent trop de place.

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Mars 2009)

two a dit:


> edit : après test cela pose juste un souci : lorsque l'on fait tourner le script a partir du menu contextuel tout fonctionne mais le script fait des bonds dans le dock et il faut cliquer sur son icone du dock pour voir apparaitre la fenêtre de choix de l'icone. Il devrait y avoir moyen de supprimer ce clic suppléméntaire


Je n'utilise pas Automator, c'est pour les jeunes, mais si tu es obligé de faire un clic dans le Dock c'est que l'application n'est pas activée elle est seulement ouverte.

Dans le code, pour ouvrir la fenêtre ajoute *tell me to activate* au bon endroit.

Cela permet à l'application de passer en premier plan et d'afficher la fenêtre de choix (et plus de saut dans le Dock).

A toi de faire le test, dit nous si ça fonctionne ou pas.

Cordialement

@+


----------



## two (23 Mars 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Je n'utilise pas Automator, c'est pour les jeunes


Je ne dis pas le contraire, ma première action je l'avais d'abord fait sous automator et je l'ai écrite ensuite en applescript... c'est autrement plus réactif.
Mais dans ce cas ci je ne connais pas d'astuce pour appeler un script a partir du menu contextuel autrement que par les modules automator pour le finder.
si l'astuce existe je suis preneur ...
avantage de l'utilisation d'automator : pas d'icone dans le dock et utilisation du menu contextuel comme souhaité par fix78... inconvénient : c'est un peu plus lent à l'ouverture


ceslinstinct a dit:


> mais si tu es obligé de faire un clic dans le Dock c'est que l'application n'est pas activée elle est seulement ouverte.
> 
> Dans le code, pour ouvrir la fenêtre ajoute *tell me to activate* au bon endroit.
> A toi de faire le test, dit nous si ça fonctionne ou pas.


cela marche, suffit de le mettre avant "set choix to choose from list couleurs"

Cordialement  

Thomas


----------



## two (23 Mars 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> A ton avis, il serais pas mieux de modifier le code pour qu'il créer le dossier coloré directement où se trouve le dossier original, puisqu'il déplace son contenu, l'élimine ensuite et donne le nom de l'original au nouveau dossier coloré?
> 
> @+


Ce serait pas mal car l'utilisateur se rends compte qu'il se passe un truc "spé" puisque son icone "se déplace" sur le bureau.
Malheureusement si je bidouille un peu sous applescript je ne sais pas s'il y a moyen de copier l'icone du dossier dans les ressources pour l'assigner au dossier à colorer...


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Mars 2009)

two a dit:


> Ce serait pas mal car l'utilisateur se rends compte qu'il se passe un truc "spé" puisque son icone "se déplace" sur le bureau.
> Malheureusement si je bidouille un peu sous applescript je ne sais pas s'il y a moyen de copier l'icone du dossier dans les ressources pour l'assigner au dossier à colorer...


Bonjour

Une ligne de code pour indiquer le chemin ou placer le dossier coloré et 3 lignes modifiées pour remplacer la destination sur le bureau.

Ca fonctionne sur ma version en test sans aucun problème.

Il me semble avoir lue une autre façon pour placer un code dans le menu contextuel, je vais rechercher ça.

@+


----------



## two (24 Mars 2009)

si tu as je suis preneur... 
(perso le script actuel a plus d'intérêt pour ce que j'en apprend en lisant ton code et les commentaires que tu as mis à chaque ligne que pour son utilisation).


----------

